# Metformin



## Lordsks (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking for feedback from those that have used this. Picked 100) 850mg  tabs up and was thinking of incorporating this into my diet for weight  loss.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 19, 2011)

Be careful w/ that stuff - gives u the shits in ways you can't imagine.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 19, 2011)

Great..I already have that problem.


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2011)

I hated it. 

Are you using this for glucose disposal, or for some other reason?


----------



## altheaB (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not familiar with its side effects. As far as I know, it is used by diabetic patients. Thus, it must be used cautiously, following the doctor's order.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 21, 2011)

Built said:


> I hated it.
> 
> Are you using this for glucose disposal, or for some other reason?



I have read that it will block the absorption of fats to some degree. Today is the second day taking it after dinner. Carbs are 80-100grams. during dosing. Taking 200mg's to start with. So far not bad at all, I feel good.

Some info I was looking at

Glucophage is the brand name for metformin hydrochloride. 
​Metformin is NOT oral insulin. People confuse it as such, because  in most countries oral insulin is called Diamicron and metformin is  called Diaformin. 
When your body releases insulin, over time, your insulin receptors get  'dull', less responsive. In advanced stages that becomes type II  diabetes. 
Metformin 'refreshes' those receptors, making them more sensitive to the insulin that your body releases. 
It is a great product. Taken straight after a large meal, within the  hour you will have EXTREMELY full muscles. Dosages are 500mg after a normal to large carb  meal, 1,000mg after a big carb meal and 1,500mg after all you can eat at  Pizza Hut. You can take it after as many meals in a day as you wish, as  long as those are large carb meals. 
I generally found that if I take less than 100g of carbs for every 500mg  metformin, I go into hypo. And yes, you can eat fat meals, as metformin  will indirectly prevent the fat being deposited. 
The long acting glucophage is taken before bed as it helps the person  release less insulin throughout the night, especially if they had a big  dinner like most people do. But that doesn't apply to a healthy person.  That might get a healthy person in hypo overnight. 
I believe every human should be on metformin, as it helps keep your  insulin receptors fresh and as such it will prevent type II diabetes.

Glucophage doesn't cause hypoglycemia!
1- Gluco shut down your endogenous slin levels (the more slin-sensitivity, the less slin required)
2- Gluco blocks carbs absorption at intestinal level 
3- Gluco inhibits gluconeogenesis
4- Gluco enhance slin receptor sensitivity 
5- Gluco allows the body to produce more slin receptors
- glucophage has an activity of about 2 hours in our body (in healthy subjects; with renal dysfunctions it can reach 5 hours);
- it inhibits vitamin B12 absorption;
- it decreases VLDL levels;


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2011)

There is actually no such thing as oral insulin. Not unless they managed to fix the digestion issue. 

I've never read about it blocking fat absorption. Got a link on that?

As for the rest of that post, it's a little ill-informed.


----------



## CG (Apr 22, 2011)

block fat absorbtion, read: wear a diaper. you WILL have wet oily farts. you WILL think you shit your self. DO NOT wear white pants.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 22, 2011)

Built said:


> There is actually no such thing as oral insulin. Not unless they managed to fix the digestion issue.
> 
> I've never read about it blocking fat absorption. Got a link on that?
> 
> As for the rest of that post, it's a little ill-informed.




Differential Effects of Metformin and Exercise on Muscle Adiposity and Metabolic Indices in Human Immunodeficiency Virus-Infected Patients
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/reprint/89/5/2171.pdf


Mouse study
Androgen Receptor Antagonism and an Insulin Sensitizer Block the Advancement of Vaginal Opening by High-Fat Diet in Mice

Diabetes Update: Two New Studies Support Utility of Metformin

*Metformin as an anti-cancer drug
http://www.thedcasite.com/DCA_and_vanadium.html#metformin


*The extended release form (Metformin ER or XR) is easier on the digestive tract. 

*

*


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2011)

Not one of these studies says ANYTHING about blocking fat absorption.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 22, 2011)

Built said:


> Not one of these studies says ANYTHING about blocking fat absorption.




Acute antihyperglycemic mechanisms of metformin in... [Diabetes. 1994] - PubMed result

Metformin suppressed free fatty acids (FFAs) by approximately 17% (from  0.42 +/- 0.04 to 0.35 +/- 0.04 mM) and lipid oxidation by approximately  25% (from 4.5 +/- 0.4 to 3.4 +/- 0.4 mumol.kg-1.min-1) and increased  glucose oxidation by approximately 16% (from 16.2 +/- 1.4 to 19.3 +/-  1.3 mumol.kg-1.min-1) compared with placebo


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 22, 2011)

http://win.niddk.nih.gov/publications/prescription.htm#meds


The following types of medication(s) are not FDA-approved for the  treatment of obesity. However, they have been shown to promote  short-term weight loss in clinical studies and may be prescribed  off-label.


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> Acute antihyperglycemic mechanisms of metformin in... [Diabetes. 1994] - PubMed result
> 
> Metformin suppressed free fatty acids (FFAs) by approximately 17% (from  0.42 +/- 0.04 to 0.35 +/- 0.04 mM) and lipid oxidation by approximately  25% (from 4.5 +/- 0.4 to 3.4 +/- 0.4 mumol.kg-1.min-1) and increased  glucose oxidation by approximately 16% (from 16.2 +/- 1.4 to 19.3 +/-  1.3 mumol.kg-1.min-1) compared with placebo


 
I understand exactly what that statement is describing. 

I would like for you to explain to me what you think it says about fat absorption, because I assure you, what you quoted has nothing whatsoever to do with fat absorption.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 22, 2011)

Built said:


> I understand exactly what that statement is describing.
> 
> I would like for you to explain to me what you think it says about fat absorption, because I assure you, what you quoted has nothing whatsoever to do with fat absorption.



Don't get me wrong. I know very little about this drug, hence the post. I'm on a learning quest for more knowledge about this drug. I see alot of good info regarding the effects it has. Most of it appears to be not necessary blocking fat but reducing your carb intake by certain actions. If you have some info please don't hold back.


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2011)

It can enhance glucose uptake, into both muscle and fat cells. In this way, it is an antihyperglycemic agent. The availability of glycogen means your muscles have available glucose to oxidize, and thus, won't need to burn free fatty acids. That in a nutshell is the passage you posted.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry just had to respond. After looking through my umpteen 1000 pharm books, Metformin (Glucophage) is a biguanide oral antidiabetic/hypoglycemic medication. Without going into too much detail (yes, it does get way to intricate sometimes) _it is thought to inhibit hepatic glucose production and decrease intestinal absorption of glucose which in turn sensitizes the outer peripheral tissues for uptake of slin._

Good thing about it is that since it is NOT a sulfonylurea(another class of antidiabetic drugs) it does NOT cause weight gain or hypoglycemia 

The "mud-butt' you experience is a common side effect, along with GI upset, nausea and cramping. One way to combat this is to start at a low dose and slowly titrate it up. However the maximum dose for an adult is 2500-2550 mg with a normal dose around 850 mg 2x-daily.

Hope it helps...


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2011)

Horrible drug, and utterly unnecessary. Diet alone can reverse type II diabetes, and there are far better ways to improve glucose disposal. We're still not entirely sure how metformin works. 

To the OP, investigate pre-meal leucine as a glucose disposal agent.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 26, 2011)

Built said:


> Horrible drug, and utterly unnecessary. Diet alone can reverse type II diabetes, and there are far better ways to improve glucose disposal. *We're still not entirely sure how metformin works. *



Yep, it is one of the "go-to-drugs" for patient's who are diabetic because if I am correct, it can be taken with insulin. What I have gathered from the literature is that _the drug works, we just do not know the exact method in which it does_


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2011)

It can be taken with insulin, or without it. Type II diabetics don't usually need insulin - at least, not at first. That happens later, when the doctors prescribe it to help them gain more fat (and thus, dispose of more glucose). They still die from diabetes-related complications, just not today, from hyperglycemia.


----------

